# What's up with this?



## chucketn (Apr 4, 2016)

What's up with the forum? Hacked?


----------



## chrisinestes (Apr 4, 2016)

Mine looks like that, too. probably some sort of maladjustment somewhere

Chris


----------



## chucketn (Apr 4, 2016)

Funny, everything is normal when viewed with Firefox.  All messed up in IE11!


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 4, 2016)

Mine too - Completely unreadable with the page chopped off on the right.


----------



## dnalot (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi

Page is loading in Chrome OK


----------



## chucketn (Apr 5, 2016)

Admins, is this going to be fixed?


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you try a different browsers?


----------



## Admin (Apr 5, 2016)

chucketn  What browser are you using and do you have your screen set to a larger font?   
Also, when is the last time you rebooted, cleaned the cache and cookies for this forum?

I'm not seeing a problem but do wish to help you. So, please tell me what browser.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 5, 2016)

I normally use IE11 to view the forum. I can use Firefox, but prefer IE11. I have 2 computers, both running Windows7, both are up to date. Both exhibit the same problem viewing the forum on IE11.
something has changed on your end...


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 5, 2016)

windows7 machine with IE is the same \as Chuck's whereas my Windows 10 is OK

regards from somewhere on the Roman Wall

Norman


----------



## chucketn (Apr 5, 2016)

I suspect a forum software update has made some changes that affect how IE11 displays pages. No other forum has been affected.


----------



## gadabout (Apr 5, 2016)

my work computer is like it too , windows 8 , internet explorer, home computer with Firefox is fine

Mark


----------



## mayhugh1 (Apr 5, 2016)

It's hosed on my IE Windows computers also. Can only see it in Safari on my iPad. -Terry


----------



## petertha (Apr 5, 2016)

Mine similarly messed up MS-Internet Explorer v11 updated


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am guessing but when the Project of the Month came that it all went wrong.

Shame, though. I liked the idea. 

Norman


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 6, 2016)

Using IE11 here, same problem. No other browsers loaded on this PC.


----------



## ICEpeter (Apr 6, 2016)

Admins,
I am running IE 11 and windows 7 as well and have the same problem as reported by others.
Start page chopped off with left half showing project of the month and right half showing posts that can not be fully read.
Seems to me that the start page lay out is not correctly set up and interferes with the todays post page set up.

Peter J.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks to me like somebody don't know what the hell they're doing... Or don't care.
I hate having to use different browsers to read the forums.


----------



## Naiveambition (Apr 7, 2016)

I've not used the forum on regular desktops, but as far as my iPad goes it is terrible, and getting worse. Bout the time the Project of the month went away the pages have been reloading and crashing quite often.  
The site did not used to be this way as I've done 99% of my viewing with a iPad.  I'm not an app guy and only use the hmem app to download multiple pics for my posts.
 This is the only way to post pics, as the desktop version with iPad, will only allow one pic at a time. And one mess up, your starting all over:wall:  Seems that most apps are catered to phones but even then they in my opinion are not as inviting as desktop views.
I really like hmem and the knowledge it spreads, I believe the info goes well beyond model building that can often be useful in many other places. So in my humble opinion I think hmem could or should address these small issues to bring back the aura, chi, funkyness, feel, that most of us found here. 

Mike


----------



## Nick Hulme (Apr 7, 2016)

Did the technical guys do their job? 
Is there one? 

If you have to ask your revenue base to change their browser or othewise b***er about to access your site you have ****ed up something Big Style! 

I call the members the  revenue base because the forum is worth nothing to advertisers (and my private messages tell me it's all about revenue) without useful contributors. 

Using some of the revenue while they still have some to pay for adequate support may be a plan, you should be getting hosting free or really cheap if you have a clue, but perhaps the site owners are unwisely paying through the nose for it? 

 - Nick


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 7, 2016)

I printed off 4 pages

2 are truncated, 
1 is fully printed
last is scrap

So I am looking East. The last miracle came out of the east but I was in my shed and missed it.


----------



## chrisinestes (Apr 7, 2016)

As another data point... The forum is wonky on all 3 of my desktops. 1: Windows 10 Pro 64 bit with IE11, 2: Windows 7 Pro 32 bit with  IE11, and 3: Windows 10 Pro 64bit  with IE 11. Oh, and I can't see what I'm typing now,... It's off the screen... 

Chris


----------



## chucketn (Apr 7, 2016)

FYI, Chris, forum displays o.k. in Firefox for me, and others have said Chrome works o.k. also. Just a PITA to have to use 2 browsers to read the forums I follow.

Chuck


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 8, 2016)

This is getting really annoying. I only have 1 browser installed in my 'everyday' PC  which I browse the forum with. I don't do any non-work related surfing on my other devices, so basically I can't view the forum. (In fact I can't see half of what I'm typing now so I hope there's no typos).
It should be a simple roll-back job to restore the forum to the last stable version prior to this problem but nothing has happened. Not a big     deal that a decent chunk of users can't view the forum? What is going on???


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2016)

It seems to be an IE11 problem with the photo added to show the Project of the Month photo.   That's the only change.    I can take a look in Echo (the win10 version of IE) and see if I can replicate and come up with a solution.  

I see some have logged in with Firefox and it worked okay, did I miss where anyone logged in with Chrome?   I use Win10 and Chrome usually and in that configuration it only added the photo and made the space a bit larger.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Its not just IE11. I also see it on IE 9 and 10 on my shop computers. I also just checked IE 8 on my Mach computer and its also hosed. All three have exactly the same problem as described by others. - Terry


----------



## dnalot (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi

Admin ~ 

I am using Chrome on a windows 10 machine and everything is working OK. 

Also using Chrome on my Android "Marshmallow" phone and its working OK as well. 

Mark T


----------



## itowbig (Apr 8, 2016)

could be maybe every body needs to check there settings , me just thinking ,,,,, i would never use ie anything from micrcrap, firefox all the way .... i just dont trust microripperoffers


----------



## chucketn (Apr 8, 2016)

We didn't change anything... I don't tell you what brand of coffee to drink. Let me choose what browser I use, O.K.?

Chuck


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 8, 2016)

It is working fine for me,  using chrome and firefox.  Working fine on my android.


----------



## mcostello (Apr 9, 2016)

Working with Mozilla and Win 8.1.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 9, 2016)

I am using Windows 7 Professional and evrything looks okay to me.---Brian


----------



## chucketn (Apr 9, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I am using Windows 7 Professional and evrything looks okay to me.---Brian



What browser are you using?

Chuck


----------



## chucketn (Apr 9, 2016)

Admin, can you try removing the picture of Brian's engine and see if things return to normal?

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 9, 2016)

chucketn said:


> What browser are you using?
> 
> Chuck


Internet explorer


----------



## chucketn (Apr 9, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Internet explorer



Can you check what version?  I have one machine running Win 7 Home Premium and one running Win7 Pro, both using IE11. Both are screwed up.

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 9, 2016)

chucketn said:


> Can you check what version?  I have one machine running Win 7 Home Premium and one running Win7 Pro, both using IE11. Both are screwed up.
> 
> Chuck


I don't know how to check.


----------



## John S (Apr 9, 2016)

Running W7 Pro here with Firefox and it's messed up


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2016)

I made a small change and then looked on Echo, the Win 10 version of IE.    The page looked okay to me.

Did it make it better for those having problems?


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 10, 2016)

Its now working OK for me Vista & IE so looks like you have sorted it for that combination. Thanks


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 10, 2016)

Both W7 and 10 are now OK.

Thank you


Norman


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Running fine with Firefox on Linux.

Thank you.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, back to normal on IE11 on both my machines. Thank you!

Chuck


----------



## John S (Apr 10, 2016)

Same here, Brian's logo now at the top instead of the side.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2016)

Good to know I was able to fix the issue.   Have a great rest of weekend.


----------



## ICEpeter (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Admin,
All working fine again and being able to post and read all new posts.

Peter J.


----------



## Bowtie41 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thought I'd take the time to thank Admin for dealing with the "situation"....


----------

